# Baby has an egg!



## Aly

I had a feeling this was going to happen but I didn't want to jinx myself so I kept it to myself but all the signs were there. So this morning when I woke up sure enough, Baby had just laid her egg. It's still warm so it wasn't long ago. I gotta go get them a box but right now I just layed a little towel in the corner where she want it and she's arranged it the way she wants. While she's eating, Ziggy,to my suprize went over and sat on the egg. Don't mind me..I'm just filled with mixed emotions right now. I knew they mated that one time but that was it for them-I guess that's all it took. Now we have an egg and I am wondering whether it's really their egg (fertile) or it's just her gone broody mode and laying on her own...Anyways, it's a nice hard egg too so my Baby did good. They're both sitting on my shoulder right now looking very proud and demanding head scritches. :blush: Will post pics in a minute.


EDIT: Ok..here are some pics- sorry about the quality-I was a little too excited to focus on good pics.

The first one when I first saw it...









Baby (the egg is under her)









Ziggy adjusting the egg









And both...with eggie









Now my question is should I get them a box at this point. I know they're ok as is but IF there are chicks in the future they'd need a box..Just not sure how to go about it. Ussually the box comes BEFORE the egg...


----------



## Kfontan

Congratulations! It must be exciting.

Were they secretly on the internet with Bea's tiels?  Considering what Cookie and Bailey have been up to lately.

 Love is in the air


----------



## Laura

Well I don't know whether to say congrats or Wow, I know you wanted babies but Ziggy is so young do you think its a good idea to let them breed?


----------



## Kfontan

How old are Ziggy & Baby? 

And what is a "proper" age to consider breeding? I would imagine it's a couple of years? So, their bodies reach maturity?

Just curious.


----------



## Aly

Laura said:


> Well I don't know whether to say congrats or Wow, I know you wanted babies but Ziggy is so young do you think its a good idea to let them breed?


Say both. Wow and Congrats. It's what's ran through my head.

To be honest, I think they'll be fine. He's been really good so far and even adjusted the egg and sat on it for a while. Like I said before, I am assuming he's 11 mths this month. Yes, he should be atleast a year and a half but the egg is here. If it is in fact fertile I'd feel horrible replacing it with a dud since they both seem so proud. At this point, I am not even sure if it is THEIR egg or just hers. From the way he's acting he sure thinks it's his as well. I know your thoughts on this since you mentioned it to me before, but believe me, I wouldn't hesitate replacing it with a dud if I had the slightest feeling that he wouldn't be ok. The last thing I want is Baby to do this on her own. I'm just seeing how things play out at this point so I hope you can understand, allthough you may not agree.




Kfontan said:


> How old are Ziggy & Baby?
> 
> And what is a "proper" age to consider breeding? I would imagine it's a couple of years? So, their bodies reach maturity?
> 
> Just curious.



The proper age would be a year and a half, maybe even two esspecially for the female.

Ok, for everyone who is wondering.

Baby is 3 this month and Ziggy will be 1 next month. Now keep in mind I don't know their exact hatch dates but when I took them home they were both around 6 mths so I'm going by that. Baby laid a clutch of 4 *duds* last year in January. The one I'd be truly worried as far as the age would be Baby since she's the one that has to produce the eggs. The part that would worry be about Ziggy is how he'll be with the chicks so I'll be here to keep a very close eye on this BUT that's even if things get to the point. For those that don't agree, I understand and I am not exactly jumping with joy since I was planning to wait until atleast summer. Hope you can understand and still be here for us during the process.


----------



## Kfontan

Thanks for the info, Aly.

It's a serious commitment which it seems that you have thought it out.

I am sure that with your attention, the birds are in good hands.

Sorry for the joking before. 

Kathie


----------



## Aly

Kfontan said:


> Thanks for the info, Aly.
> 
> It's a serious commitment which it seems that you have thought it out.
> 
> I am sure that with your attention, the birds are in good hands.
> 
> Sorry for the joking before.
> 
> Kathie



Oh, no don't be sorry. It's true. Baby and Cookie have seemed to both agree to stoop to Ziggy and Bailee's levels at the same time.  

I am here for them 200% so whatever happens, whatever they need, etc. Mommy is here. Thanks for understanding.:blush:


----------



## Bea

I would be careful, Ziggy seemed younger than 6 months to me when you got him, and breeding young birds (even if they're very healthy and happy) is when you'll get problems like plucking and confusion. It's ultimately your choice, but a lot of people look up to you and your opinion on these forums, and it would be irresponsible to tell them one thing (wait until they're 18mths) while doing something completely different yourself. Just my opinion...

You know Baby has laid before, so it's pretty reasonable to assume that she will lay again if you wait until Ziggy is the right age. You've got nothing to lose by waiting, but you'll gain the true confidence that at least you've done the right thing by Ziggy and let him grow up before throwing him in the deep end of fatherhood.


----------



## Aly

Well, to whoever would like to know, here's my decision. You have to understand when I posted this thread it was 8am and I had just found out so I needed time to think it out. For those of you that helped me and talked me through this, I really appreciate the support. Really and truly, that's what this forum is suppose to be about. It's hard not to get emotional so I have been crying pretty much all day. It's raining outside so I don't think that's helping to lighten the mood. Anyways, I just needed time to think all this out so I'm sorry if I sounded hasty in the first thread.
I've been told to practice what I preach so that's what I'll be doing. I am the mom afterall so the final word is mine. Baby and Ziggy will not be keeping the eggs. They are both in perfect shape and Baby is the perfect age and would make a wonderful mom but Ziggy is not the right age yet and forcing him to basically grow up and be a daddy at this age is not something a responsible mommy would do. He has plenty of time and although something tells me he would have been ok this time, I don't want to risk anything going wrong so no eggs for them just yet. 
Just to clarify, I have done everything I know to prevent it, so for anyone thinking otherwise, it's not the case. Yes, I would LOVE to have their babies one day but by no means did I rush it. They have been getting a strict 12hrs of sleep, no nestbox, limited soft foods, limited baths etc. Everything you'd do to prevent breeding. 
Anyways, I'll update the thread regularly so anyone intrested in what happens with this scenerios. It's all too familiar here since Baby and me went through this last year.


----------



## Aly

Just thought I should let you all know I walked them on them mating again (properly). I went over and opened the cage and they were still going at it so I took him off her. Nevertheless she was mad- he was just heartwinged out on my hand saying pretty baby. Typical male... Well, everything I've read said not to separate them, just don't provide conditions, which I'm not so what else? I know the, shake the eggs, move things around, move the cage around, limit soft foods and increase their night time which means more then the 12hrs they're getting now but is there anything else? 
I took the one egg in the other room and shook it for about two minutes straight *didn't want them to see me*..silly I know. They have no box, but I did lay a little towel for them just because the grate can't possibly be the most comfortable thing to sit on. I did the same thing with Baby last year. Ziggy went over and is sitting on the egg and she's on my shoulder preening...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I think Ziggy is to young as well  Are you going to get some fake eggs? Would it make Baby think she does not need to lay anymore if there were a full clutch of eggs on her towel?


----------



## Aly

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I think Ziggy is to young as well  Are you going to get some fake eggs? Would it make Baby think she does not need to lay anymore if there were a full clutch of eggs on her towel?


No, don't have time to get fake ones. Doesn't really work that way. She'll lay one every other day. I decided to just shake the ones she lays as she lays them. You can't suddenly add a full clutch because she'll know she didn't lay all of those. They can count.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

True  I just heard of one lady putting lots of marbles and toys at the bottom of the cage and her female stopped laying eggs. Of course I don't think she had a male tiel as well.


----------



## Aly

That sounds really unlikely. It was probably the change of enviroment that triggered her to stop laying rather then the marbles and toys.


----------



## Aly

For anyone who's intrested, egg # two is on the way and due sometime Saturday. Probably in the morning like the last one since she's pretty on schedule. 
Baby has been sitting on egg # 1 already and whenever she gets up Ziggy takes over. Whenever she's on the egg he's right by her side. My mother is mad at me and hung up on me last night because she doesn't believe what I'm doing is right (in terms of shaking the eggs). I talked to her again to explain everything and tell her why and this time she listened but she's still upset. I guess I can't please anyone. I feel terrible doing what I'm doing too and cried almost all night but I just keep telling myself it's for the best. 
On another note, my mom who use to raise birds all her life (not parrots but everything from pigeons, quails, hens, geese..etc) and she mentioned something that's making this even harder. Everything I've read about candling eggs says people ussually candle around day 4-5 etc to check to see if it's fertile -that's after incubation. She told me that's not true and you can tell from day one. Basically she said if the seed is there from day one it's fertile-it just doesn't grow until incubation. The way she explained it is : the larger end of the egg is where the air sack should be and right in the middle there should be a black/brown spot the side of a pea. On the smaller end is where the yolk is and at at first it takes up 3/4 of the egg (the other being the airsack). She said they used this method for years without fail. Anyways, I candled Baby's unfertile eggs last year just to practice and there was never a spot like that in them. Just the airsack and yolk was visible. Like I said, this is making it even harder because I checked this egg and the spot is there. I already shook it though so if there was anything there it's dead now. I've been reading everything I possibly can although it's all the same info just in a different place. I even went to the library this morning.Sorry for writing this big long story, just going through a hard time right now. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Rosie

Sorry to hear you are going through a stressful time right now. I think you have made the best choice, with Ziggy not being old enough. Well, he may be old enough, but perhaps not mature enough. I think of it like a 15 y/o human having a baby. You never know what they can do to completely destroy the breeding. Although you think that Ziggy won't so these things, you never know. Males do not have such a demanding job as females, as you very well know. But breeding too young, as Bea said can have it's effects. Also I've heard through books and internet that changing the cage location or rearrange the cage furnishings helps prevent breeding/laying eggs because the hen is less likely to lay in an environment that has changed throughout the laying period. Just a tip. Just to say again, you've made the right choice, for you and Baby & Ziggy.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

It must be really hard for you to shake them  Just think of this as a practice run for Baby and Ziggy. And when the time is right, they will have learned something and be old enough (Ziggy) to be parents


----------



## birdieness

Oh aly. i know myself i wouldn't be able to shake them. As horrible as it sound your are making the right choice. Ziggy is a little on the young side. I think i'd just wait till ziggy is old enough and let them go for it.

I've herd, even if you shake the eggs one may just hatch. You never know. Only real good possible way to stop it would be to boil the egg. Don't know if there is truth behind it though.


----------



## Aly

Thanks for replying guys, I appreciate the support. I wasn't going to even bother updating the thread but I decided to go ahead and try. I know this is going against the grain but I have decided not to shake the rest of the eggs and to let them have this clutch. Everything I've seen tells me they'll do good and I have faith in that. It's hard to explain and most, if any won't agree but that's ok. In the end, I'm the one that has to be here and care for them and like you know your tiels best, I know mine best. My mom came over earlier and we went to the store to get them a box. They've settled in really nicely *and fast*...Baby's sitting on the first egg and Ziggy doesn't leave her side. He sits outside of the box helping her chew the entry at times and delighting her? with his lovely songs. I'll post some pics and keep the thread updated for anyone who wants to know how things are going. 
Just wanted to add this was by no means an easy decision but I really believe I made the right one for my tiels. 
Thanks again for reading my long and boring story.


----------



## birdieness

Well if you think this is the right choice then theres not much we can do. Like you said before "practice what you preach" maybe it would be a good idea to preach a little less lol. I'll sure keep a eye on this thread and i hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Aly

birdieness said:


> Well if you think this is the right choice then theres not much we can do. Like you said before "practice what you preach" maybe it would be a good idea to preach a little less lol. I'll sure keep a eye on this thread and i hope everything goes well for you.


You couldn't have said it better. I guess preaching is easy when you haven't been in those shoes yourself. Talk is cheap...It wasn't easy at all to decide this so I see now what others went through when I was making my comments about the age thing and I'm sorry to anyone who I made feel that way. 
I can say this, if it was the other way around and it was Baby that was younger I wouldn't even consider it. Girls have the bigger part in this and although men help alot, it's the female that truly goes though more.

Thanks for replying birdiness.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Well hopefully it will all work out. I know I could not have shaken an egg. That is why I want only boy birds and not two of the same kind


----------



## Aly

Thanks for answering Jaime. I hope the outcome will be some beautiful baby birds too. Shaking that egg was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do and I keep thinking about it wishing I didn't.

Here are some pics from this afternoon:



















(Baby was inside)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

It looks like a nice nest box. Are you going to leave them do their thing? Or will there still be time for scritches?


----------



## Aly

They still demand scritches-Ziggy will come and lay on my chest but only for a couple of minutes. After that he flies back to her to stand guard. Baby is just spoiled rotten-she'll never get over head scritches. Right now we're waiting on egg #2 which is due VERY soon. Probably by morning it should be here.

Pic from tonight:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Cute  Thats good that she wants scritches. Now tell her to get back on that egg  Hopefully they will incubate them and all they have to do. Iam sure you will keep an eye on Baby as well for egg binding. Well keep us updated


----------



## birdieness

Well looks like we can keep each others threads on the go lol. Lilly's 4th egg is also due tomorrow. Amazing. your frist baby could hatch on the same day as my 4th. Two babies hatched on the same day with the same hatchday. How cute is that( i say first because you shook the actual first one so it may not hatch)


----------



## Bea

I think the hatch time is a few days different for budgies and tiels.


----------



## Aly

I'm keeping a very close eye on her even though I highly doubt she'll have any problems. This is not her first clutch so that takes some of the worry out of it, also, her first egg in this one is very hard and well shaped. You can acctually see the bump of the second egg that's on the way too. It's pretty amazing. She's being a really good mom since most hens (and first time mommies) don't incubate until the 3-4th egg, some even wait until the clutch is complete.

Edit: The hatch time for tiels is 18-21 days, so not counting egg # 1, egg # 2 should be due sometime between the 26-29th...


----------



## birdieness

> I think the hatch time is a few days different for budgies and tiels.


Oh bea, don't spoil my fun =P. My egg would be due to hatch on the 25/26th. and if there is a difference there could always be a egg 5 for lilly and that hatch on the same date on one of them =P. Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Aly

I wonder how many eggs Baby will have this time around. Last year she had 4...I'm making a chart now to keep track of everything.


----------



## Rosie

Well, in the end it is your choice, and you know what you're doing. SO I wish you the best of luck. Baby and Ziggy look as though they are taking their parenting roles very seriously. I hope to see little babies running around in that nest-box before long!


----------



## Aly

Thanks alot Rosie. They are being really good. Baby is still waiting for egg #2. I checked the nest box this morning and she welcomed some head scritches. Ziggy got some too for being so good and standing guard all night.


----------



## birdieness

I'm waiting on egg 4. It will be here soon enough. Lilly's vent looks swollen. Peeks being a good dad. Chasing and biting at sonic if he comes to close to there side of the cage. Did baby sleep in the box?


----------



## Aly

birdieness said:


> Did baby sleep in the box?


We're still waiting on #2. It'll be here sometime today. Baby slept in the box the whole night and Ziggy slept right outside it guarding it.  When I got up they took a break and had some veggies, etc..He went inside to check things out and now she's back in there...with him still standing guard. :blush:


----------



## birdieness

awww how sweet. Ziggy sounds a lot like peek. On the door gaurding lilly/ feeding her. She usually lays before 3 so we have another 3 1/2 to go with any luck it will be here by then. i love opening the nest box door very slowly and watching lilly roll and stuff her eggs under her. She's such a good mom. 
Hope you plan on getting us a pic of egg two if baby don't mind that is. i usually grab mine when lilly is out with peek.


----------



## Aly

Baby doesn't mind at all although I'm trying to only check the box twice a day. I just want to make sure eggie # 2 is out and then I won't check it until tomorrow. Everytime I open the box she wants head scritches....


----------



## birdieness

Any egg #2 yet aly?


----------



## Aly

Nope, nothing yet. Thanks for checking on us. 
They seem more patient then me. We watched some tv this afternoon and she had a little bath but nothing yet. They're eating some boiled egg yolk, shells and moist whole wheat bread and they had some corn, peas, carrots and green pepper earlier..Maybe if I stop watching her so hard it'll come.


----------



## Aly

Egg # 2 just got here about 5 minutes ago! Baby came out for some hugs and kisses and Ziggy went in to investigate.


----------



## Phill

I think like you said, that you know your tiels best, and if you belive that they are ready, then go ahead. From what you have written so far, it seems as if they are doing everything right. Congratultions on egg number 2 by the way.

With the candling, the reason you can wait for 5 days or so to check the egg, is becuase that is the age when you can see veins forming inside the egg.. This means its fertile. The one that you shook, candle it again. If you notice it has a yellow tinge to it, means that the egg has been addled. You may only see the yolk sak, with no visible veins, so the egg may not have been fertiel from the get go. Just have to be patient I guess, and wait for the right time to check. Its realy helpful that they allow you to check the box so freely. 

Wishing you all the best


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Yeah egg #2  all the tiels seem to be all in this together  Spike wants me to get him a nest box :wacko: I just had to put him down :blush:


----------



## Aly

Thanks Phill, that's helpful. I have a video of the egg # 1 being candled, will post it tonight so maybe you can see what I'm seeing. It is great that they're so easy to check on except everytime I check it she doesn't get up and bows down for head scritches...silly.

Thanks Jaime! Did Spike want a box for you and him? hehe


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Aly said:


> Thanks Phill, that's helpful. I have a video of the egg # 1 being candled, will post it tonight so maybe you can see what I'm seeing. It is great that they're so easy to check on except everytime I check it she doesn't get up and bows down for head scritches...silly.
> 
> Thanks Jaime! Did Spike want a box for you and him? hehe


:blush: Yes :blush: I told him I would not fit in a nest box and he said pretty boo


----------



## Aly

xxxSpikexxx said:


> :blush: Yes :blush: I told him I would not fit in a nest box and he said pretty boo


lol--he must have been dissapointed but he loves you whether you can bear his eggs or not..lol


----------



## Phill

No probs Aly!


----------



## Aly

Update:

Everything is going good. They've been incubating both eggs full time already. I haven't taken any of the eggs out since # 2 came just because I really have no reason to just yet. 
Here is the video I have of # 1 being candled after it was shook...It's kind of hard to see what I'm seeing as clear on video but at the end you'll see the larger bottom of the egg and the black dot that I mentioned...Don't mind me in the back, I was still sniffling from balling my eyes out (yes, I'm a big baby)


----------



## birdieness

Congrats on egg 2. Egg #5 for us tomorrow.


----------



## Aly

birdieness said:


> Congrats on egg 2. Egg #5 for us tomorrow.


Thanks and goodluck! Egg # 3 for tommorrow. There's another on the way for sure. 


PS. I have a question...Ziggy was sitting on the eggs this morning for a couple of hours while Baby was eating, sunbathing and taking a break and then she wanted to go back. When I put her back she kicked him out...? He's halfway in the box now just tweeping to her and she's ok with that but she didn't want him to sit on the eggs anymore. Is that normal?


----------



## Sophia

Congratulations eggie #2! You must be excited


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Aly said:


> Thanks and goodluck! Egg # 3 for tommorrow. There's another on the way for sure.
> 
> 
> PS. I have a question...Ziggy was sitting on the eggs this morning for a couple of hours while Baby was eating, sunbathing and taking a break and then she wanted to go back. When I put her back she kicked him out...? He's halfway in the box now just tweeping to her and she's ok with that but she didn't want him to sit on the eggs anymore. Is that normal?


That sounds normal to me, it was her turn after all


----------



## Aly

Another little update: 
Everyone is fine, wanted to share some recent piccies:

Sweet Ziggy faithfully guarding Baby and the nestbox tonight. 









Manly Ziggy


















Curious Ziggy while I was checking the box:









My beautiful Baby:


----------



## Phill

Hmm hard to tell by the vid, I don't think I could judge by that vid.. Sorry  But I would guess it is no good. COuld you take some pics of it being candled? Would prob be easier to see.

Oh, and it is normal she kicked him out. They share the turns in incubation, she wanted to go out to eat, e.t.c, so when she comes back, she is suppose to return to the incubation. Obiovusly, being the fab dad he is, didn't want to leave, so she had to use brut force


----------



## Aly

Bea said:


> I wish my nest box opened like that, the only ones i've ever seen here open on the top only. Ziggy sure looks manly in that 2nd pic.


Thanks Bea. Yea, the only ones we have here is the one you see. The whole back is made of two pieces that completly slide out. 





Phill said:


> Hmm hard to tell by the vid, I don't think I could judge by that vid.. Sorry  But I would guess it is no good. COuld you take some pics of it being candled? Would prob be easier to see.
> 
> Oh, and it is normal she kicked him out. They share the turns in incubation, she wanted to go out to eat, e.t.c, so when she comes back, she is suppose to return to the incubation. Obiovusly, being the fab dad he is, didn't want to leave, so she had to use brut force


Thank you Phill. It's ok that you can't see it. I know it's hard to see it in the video plus the better way would have been to place the egg on a little whole with only one small beam of light so I'll try that next time. I won't be candling them atleast until the egg # 2 is at 5 days or the last egg reaches day 4 if that makes sense..hehe :blush: and thanks for explaining the answer to my question. I thought is was ok but it sure seems like she wants to sit on them more then him. Maybe until the clutch is complete and then she'll be more sharing of their duties. Poor Ziggy doesn't leave her and inch so he'd be glad to help.



On another note, today we're waiting on egg # 3. Hopefully it'll be here by later tonight. The babies are eating some eggfood, mashed veggies and parsely right now. Later today I have to go get them more stuff *I don't have to but...*  I can't help myself.


----------



## birdieness

Good luck on egg 3. I'm hoping egg 5 will be lilly's last seeing as they all look like duds. Not even sure she is going to lay egg 5. Been leaving her alone and not really bothering with her.

Great pics BTW. I love that nestbox. Mines the darn plastic budgie type. I'm going to make one now incase anything ever happens, Just gotta get some wood.


----------



## Aly

Thanks birdiness. Hopefully #5 will be it for you..and you never know...you might get atleast one baby. If not, then it wasn't meant to be. If this clutch is not fertile, acctually even if it is, mine will be getting a long vacation as originally planned. Baby's egg #3 is on the way for sure...not sure how many more she plans to have..hopefully no more then 4 like last time but you never know.


----------



## birdieness

> Thanks birdiness. Hopefully #5 will be it for you..and you never know...you might get atleast one baby. If not, then it wasn't meant to be. If this clutch is not fertile, acctually even if it is, mine will be getting a long vacation as originally planned. Baby's egg #3 is on the way for sure...not sure how many more she plans to have..hopefully no more then 4 like last time but you never know.


She might go full out lol.

I don't know. i think her laying eggs was meant to be. She was always in breeding condition and was always pretty nesty. Now the eggs came and maybe peek just isn't fertile. Even if none hatch i'm ok with that. This is lilly's first and last clutch due to her age. She's going on 4 and i'm hoping once she is done with all this egg laying stuff she goes out of condition for a long while.


----------



## Kfontan

Aly,

I want to thank you for posting all of the info you have concerning the ongoing progress of the eggs. It's really a great way for a novice such as myself to gain insight on the whole topic of parenthood for tiels. One doesn't realize all that's involved. I guess that's one of the pluses of this forum. 

Also, thanks for sharing your feelings that you have been experiencing through this. It takes courage to candidly share that info with everyone. This has been an eye opener to me about what is involved physically and emotionally. For all parties, not just Ziggy and Baby. 

Please keep it up. The photos too. It really has been informative.

And, a big Kudos to Ziggy for bucking up and doing his part. :clap: You must be proud of him. I love the photos of him inspecting the eggs.

Take care and hang in there.

Kathie


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Looks like Ziggy is being a good Daddy


----------



## Sophia

Good Luck! Looks like Ziggy is doing his part perfectly, he looks so big and proud!


----------



## Aly

He's being great-better then I was expecting. They just had a big lunch and he went in the box with Baby.


----------



## Aly

We're still waiting on egg #3. It should be here tonight.


----------



## Phill

More than welcome Aly. LIke I said if you candle them again, take some pics or something, and I will try and help ya again :d

Hope egg #3 arrives soon!


----------



## Aly

Phill!  I did candle them last night and I think #1 is still alive!!! I've been reading and researching all I could to understand how this all hapens (I have issues, I know) and from all I've seen I _think_ both eggs are fertile. I didn't get to take pics, I'm sorry but I will next time I do it for sure. SO, what I saw was the air sac on the larger end of the egg, the yolk in the rest and right in the middle of the egg but to one side egg #1 has a tiny black mass/dot showing (which wasn't there before) -#2 has it too but it seems alot smaller and lighter. She's been incubating the eggs technically since the first day she had them so that makes egg #1 6 days old and #2 4 days old. Also, I want to add that what I was in fact seeing before was the airsack and not the chick. I know that for sure now -I was just confused about where the mass should be and when. It was just the air sac which by the way grew in size since day 1!!! I don't want to jinx anything but I would love to see #1 make it through to a healthy chick after all the confusion I put it through. Anyways, I hope I'm right and what I saw is two little chicks developing.  

New update as of this morning:

I stayed up with her almost the whole night. Egg #3 was suppose to come yesterday, the lastest really last night but the whole day she didn't show me any signs like she normally does so at this point I don't think there is an egg #3. She's playful, energetic, etc...no sign of egg #3. I think this may be it for her and 2 eggs is all she'll have which is perfectly fine with me as long as they're happy, I'm happy.


----------



## birdieness

Doesn't always work shaking them. Hopfully you do get two healthy babies. Are you going to keep them?


----------



## Aly

birdieness said:


> Doesn't always work shaking them. Hopfully you do get two healthy babies. Are you going to keep them?


I shook it for atleast two minutes so I hope there are no problems because I could never forgive myself or get over it. I may be jumping the gun but if egg #1 becomes chick #1 it's name might be Lucky. And yes, I'm keeping them! I could never give my grandkids away.


----------



## birdieness

Well now. 10 birds become 12 easily eh. Soon going to need yet another cage lol. Best of luck. I hope egg #1 does hatch for you.


----------



## Aly

Thanks birdiness! Goodluck with yours too!!!
PS. Getting another cage is the least of my worries!  

Here are two sweet little piccies from last night when I was checking on her:


----------



## Aly

Well, I was wrong. Egg #3 is here!


----------



## Serenity

Oooh. Congratulations to you, Baby, and Ziggy!

I wonder how many more are coming~


----------



## birdieness

Congrats on egg three


----------



## Aly

Thank you Serenity and Birdieness! The babies said thanks for checking on them!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Yeah egg three  Lets hope if they hatch they are all boys or all girls than you only have to get one more cage


----------



## Aly

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Yeah egg three  Lets hope if they hatch they are all boys or all girls than you only have to get one more cage


Let's hope they all hatch first...I don't care what they are at all as long as they're healthy. 

It works out either way. I have two large cages now that are attatched together by the feederdoor so technically their home has two rooms... There's plenty of room there for more tiels esspecially since they're hardly in the cage to begin with so it all depends on how many they have. If anything what I'll probably do if they have alot of babies is get the budgies another style cage-a bigger one even though they don't need it. Or I could just get the same cage they all have now and attatch that one so it'll be a like a 3 room mansion...I could always add the feeder door back to separate either one. Even though the cage is a pretty good size I would like to only have two per cage..it can easily fit 3/4 without any problems though.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Sounds like a plan. I was just thinking that when they are older, you would not want brothers and sisters trying to breed.


----------



## Aly

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Sounds like a plan. I was just thinking that when they are older, you would not want brothers and sisters trying to breed.


*No way Jose!!!*


----------



## birdieness

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Sounds like a plan. I was just thinking that when they are older, you would not want brothers and sisters trying to breed.



*rolls eyes and points at hugs and slush* i think it would be better to get them there own cage. I've actually worked out what i'm doing cage wise. A little more budgie friendly


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Aly said:


> *No way Jose!!!*


Thats why you need another cage or two


----------



## DeBree420

OMG i just came across this thread, and read it all... oh Aly i can only imagine the feelings you are going through, i also think you have made the right choice, as, even though Ziggy is young, Baby is getting older, and once they hit 4 years old, the chance of egg binding or other problems increases drastically with each year after that!
being that i know how much you would have tried to prevent this from happening, Ziggy and Baby must really feel that they are ready, to go ahead and have eggs without a whole bunch of outside triggers!
i am sure you will keep a good eye on condition and behaviour, as the most common problems from the male being too young is not feeding the chicks or mother properly...
there is also a small possibility of unhealthy, small chicks, but being that Ziggy is in tip-top condition, i wouldnt worry about that


----------



## Aly

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Thats why you need another cage or two


Umm...and that's why they'll get one. They have to get here first though.


----------



## Aly

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Thats why you need another cage or two


I know... and that's why they'll get one. (read above thread)  They have to get here first though. 




DeBree420 said:


> OMG i just came across this thread, and read it all... oh Aly i can only imagine the feelings you are going through, i also think you have made the right choice, as, even though Ziggy is young, Baby is getting older, and once they hit 4 years old, the chance of egg binding or other problems increases drastically with each year after that!
> being that i know how much you would have tried to prevent this from happening, Ziggy and Baby must really feel that they are ready, to go ahead and have eggs without a whole bunch of outside triggers!
> i am sure you will keep a good eye on condition and behaviour, as the most common problems from the male being too young is not feeding the chicks or mother properly...
> there is also a small possibility of unhealthy, small chicks, but being that Ziggy is in tip-top condition, i wouldnt worry about that



Thanks Debree! It's been hard because it's been something I always advised against..anyways...don't want to open that can of worms again.
They're doing really good. She started letting him sit on the eggs but she still preffers to be the one sitting on them most of the time. Egg # 4 is on the way...I'm kind of hoping she'll stop there. The more they have the harder it is on her but she's in good health and still pretty young so they're coming along nicely. Ziggy has been feeding her but she still eats by herself..otherwise, he doesn't leave her sight. God forbid I take him away from the box for more then a minute-he starts getting all anxious and flies right back. She on the other hand is the more calm one. Anyways, thanks for checking the thread!


----------



## Phill

Would be nice if she stopped at 4. Good number  Good luck Aly, checking this thread daily for updates


----------



## Kfontan

Aly,

Any signs of more eggs on the way? 

This really is great. I keep checking the forum for updates.

As I said before in my last post, thanks for all you have been doing Aly, keeping us included with the whole process.

Keep up the faith, Baby and Ziggy.


----------



## Aly

Thank alot for checking the thread and being involved. You have no idea how much it means. I wasn't going to do this thread at first but I decided against it so I'm glad people are still checking in. I fiqure someone might learn something along with me no matter how this experience turns out.
They're both doing fine. There is a #4 egg on the way that's due by tommorrow...Since they incubated from when egg #1 was 2 days old and every other egg from day 1, IF everything works out they should hatch pretty far apart- that means I'll have to watch that tiny last chick so he doesn't get forgotten at feedings or lost in the pile.
So far this is what I worked out:
Egg #1-due between 3/24 to 3/27
Egg #2-due between 3/25 to 3/28
Egg #3-due between 3/28 to 3/31
Any eggs after that would probably fall in April.


----------



## Kfontan

Very exciting. 

I don't think I would be able to leave the house and go to work. I would just want to watch them.

And you figured right. I have learned so much about this since you and Bea have been posting.

Thanks again for all of your efforts.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Hey I can't help planning way to far ahead sometimes  Someone would have to drag me out of the house to work if my tiels were sitting on eggs :wacko: Good think I only have Spike


----------



## Aly

That's the good part- I'm not working right now so it works out really good.


----------



## Sophia

It works out really good for you, but Baby and Ziggy might think you are more interestedin the eggs than them! :lol: Good Luck!


----------



## Rosie

How exciting for you! I wonder what she'll stop at...


----------



## birdieness

> Egg #1-due between 3/24 to 3/27
> Egg #2-due between 3/25 to 3/28
> Egg #3-due between 3/28 to 3/31


i hope they hatch on the early part so just maybe one of my eggs will have the same hatchdate. i'm looking at
Egg #1 3/20 - 3/21
Egg #2 3/22 - 3/23
Egg #3 3/24 - 3/25
Egg #4 3/26 - 3/27
Egg #5 3/28 - 3/29

This may be a little off but this is my guess. There are some chances but if you egg one don't hatch on one of my dates then non will but there will be a lot of hatchdays in one month.


----------



## Aly

Nothing new as of yet...she's still not really letting him be on the eggs as much as she could but then again the clutch is not done so I don't know. She's sitting tightly 90% -he tries but only gets to on her breaks which are only about 3 a day for 10-15 minutes. I have some pics from when I checked the box-uploading now.


----------



## birdieness

Sweet. i have a vid of the eggs uploading. Gonna be a while lol. Looking fowards to pics.


----------



## Aly

My internet was down...waiting on photobucket now.


Ok..here are some from earlier when I was checking the box...
































































I have to say I hope they get atleast on little bub out of this since they're being so good...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Really cute photos  I hope they get at least one too


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

It's surprising that ziggy and baby let you touch the egg. from what I've heard, most 'tiels, even if they were your best buddy before, they can get pretty protective about their eggs.
That's cool that the trust you that much.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

My cockatiels, izzy and ziggy, are expecting a clutch soon. This is going to be their first time being parents, but not their first time with eggs. Their former owner always took away their eggs, but they would have been successful if she'd left them(we know this because once she left a clutch in for a couple weeks, and when she took the eggs out that time there were chicks inside. she felt really bad about it).

I hope Baby and Ziggy get at least one!


----------



## Phill

Graet photos Aly.


----------



## Aly

Thanks Phill! 




Abigail Jad 123 said:


> It's surprising that ziggy and baby let you touch the egg. from what I've heard, most 'tiels, even if they were your best buddy before, they can get pretty protective about their eggs.
> That's cool that the trust you that much.





Abigail Jad 123 said:


> My cockatiels, izzy and ziggy, are expecting a clutch soon. This is going to be their first time being parents, but not their first time with eggs. Their former owner always took away their eggs, but they would have been successful if she'd left them(we know this because once she left a clutch in for a couple weeks, and when she took the eggs out that time there were chicks inside. she felt really bad about it).
> 
> I hope Baby and Ziggy get at least one!



Hey, welcome to the site Abigail. Yes, most tiels get really defensive during breeding so I'm pretty lucky to have them trust me so much. Goodluck with your two babies (love the names). It's sad that the owner did that everytime-it just makes them replace the eggs and deplets their calcium so make sure to give them extra veggies and calcium so there aren't any problems. Wish you the best!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Thanks! their former owner was the one who chose their names, But I think their cute too


----------



## Aly

We *me and Ziggy* just watched egg #4 come into the world... He helped her by saying pretty baby over and over and I helped her along with some head scritches and lots of kisses and hugs after which she requested. It took about a minute and it was here. She's taking a little bath now and had some food. I hope that's it for her.


----------



## Kfontan

Congratulations!

Is that numbers that I see on the eggs? Good idea.

Everyone must be exhausted.


----------



## Aly

Kfontan said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Is that numbers that I see on the eggs? Good idea.
> 
> Everyone must be exhausted.


Thanks!
Yup, I've been numbering them. I think I'm more exhausted then them.

I don't want to jump the gun here but how do people normally tell chicks apart in the nest...once they all get about the same size how do you tell who's who? Might be a silly question..


----------



## birdieness

Congrats! 4 little eggies


----------



## Sophia

Wow!! 4 eggies, congratulations Baby & Ziggy and of course you Aly! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Bea

Aly said:


> Thanks!
> Yup, I've been numbering them. I think I'm more exhausted then them.
> 
> I don't want to jump the gun here but how do people normally tell chicks apart in the nest...once they all get about the same size how do you tell who's who? Might be a silly question..


They should hatch at least a day apart, in which case there will be a size difference.  Two days makes a very noticeable size difference. Then by the time they get pin feathers they'll have slightly unique markings. You could also buy some split rings to put on them just in the nest.  Once they're old enough that you've spotted the difference between them you can remove them.

Have you got a bit of towel in the nest box? If you do i would be super careful about that, as toenails get caught really easily in that type of material.


----------



## Aly

Bea said:


> Have you got a bit of towel in the nest box? If you do i would be super careful about that, as toenails get caught really easily in that type of material.


Yup, it's a towel. I'll remove it when I clean it this weekend. I was planning to take it out because of that same reason, esspecially with the bubs. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Congradulations  Four eggs thats great  Now just to wait and see if thats all.


----------



## Aly

Thanks. It looks like there's going to be a # 5....due tomorrow. I kind of don't like that since I won't be home for about three hours in the afternoon.

 PS> Just wanted to add some really exciting news. I wasn't sure before but now I really am. I candled the eggs while they were in the box last night and # 1 and #2 have veins growing all through! On #1 you can see this tiny dot pulsating in the middle of them!!!  I'm pretty sure #3 and #4 are also fertile since they are starting to look similar to how the others looked at that age but it's too soon to tell.

Needless to say, I am *SUPER* excited and hope we get some healthy bubs!!!!!!!! 

So far:

Egg#1- 9 days old, incubated for 8 (due 3/24-3/27)
Egg#2- 7 days old, incubated for 7 (due 3/25-3/28)
Egg#3- 4 days old, incubated for 4 (due 3/28-3/31)
Egg#4- 2 days old, incubated for 2 (due 3/30-4/02)


----------



## Kfontan

Woo-Hoo!! :thumbu: Are you able to take pictures of that? 

I was thinking. Won't it be cute with all of them eating together? Hopefully babies will inherit the nice table manners that Baby and Ziggy have. They look like such a sweet couple when dining together.


----------



## Aly

Thanks! I'll try to take pics next time I candle them. Last time I tried you couldn't see everything that I saw but then again it was still early. They develop pretty fast. I'll probably candle them again Monday or so. By them it should be more clear so you can see what I'm seeing.
I got them some brocoli sprouts today and they really liked them-they don't like adult brocolli though but that's ok. They younger one is better for them anyway.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Thats great that they are fertile


----------



## Phill

Woohooo, fantastic news Aly!


----------



## Aly

Thanks Jaime and Phill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aly

Well, now that I know there's little babies growing inside these eggs I'm getting anxious, excited and everything else all in one. Baby is due for #5 today but I have to leave for a few hours and I don't like leaving her on days she's due so hopefully all will go ok for her.


----------



## Sophia

*Good Luck on eggie #5 ! *

Baby will be fine, she is healthy and in good hands! You and Ziggy!


----------



## Aly

Thanks Sophie!

Well, just like I thought-she had #5 while I was gone. Everything went just fine. My mom keeps hinting that she'd like two babies but I'm still not sure. We have to see how everything goes first. Anyways, I'm really hoping #5 completes their clutch but I'll know by tomorrow if that's the case. 
Here is eggie #5


----------



## Bea

I think you should give a couple to your mum!!  What better place for two of the babies to go, and you'd be able to check up on them lots! Then you'd have fewer tiels fighting over who gets all the head scratches. :rofl:


----------



## birdieness

i agree with bea. 7 tiels all begging for scritchs at the same time. Yikes.


----------



## Aly

hehe...yea-I'm considering it. The only reason I'm having second thoughts and she is too a little is the darn new cat. She's NOTHING like her old cat and will pounce if she ever got the chance. My parent's house is a two story three bedroom so they have the space...The cat has free reign of eveywhere besides my dad's office and my old room so maybe they could go in there and then just be taken out whenever..etc. It may work but we have to see. Ideally, my parents would be the perfect people to keep some, plus we can always visit, etc and I trust that she'll take really good care of them. It's just that darn cat. I don't know-it's something to think about. Lots of people have cats and birds so it's not out of the question at this point.


----------



## birdieness

i know what you mean. We have those darn kittens. Any chance they get they run into my room. Nemo loves the rabbit so thats not a issue but that watch the birds and i'm scared they will go after them.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

birdieness said:


> i know what you mean. We have those darn kittens. Any chance they get they run into my room. Nemo loves the rabbit so thats not a issue but that watch the birds and i'm scared they will go after them.


I would be worried for the rabbit as well  Aly those eggs are so cute and tiny  Can't wait to see what hatches  I would be worried about your Mom's cat as well. But it would be nice for her to have a couple of her grandkids over all the time


----------



## Aly

Yup...well birdiness and you have cats so maybe it won't be so bad. I tried my best not to think of names just yet but I can't help it. If #1 hatches healthy and everything is good I think I'll name him/her Laki. It means Lucky in Hawaiian.


----------



## birdieness

awwww thats a sweet name, If you don't use it think i can if that odd little egg hatches?



> I would be worried for the rabbit as well Aly those eggs are so cute and tiny Can't wait to see what hatches I would be worried about your Mom's cat as well. But it would be nice for her to have a couple of her grandkids over all the time


Oh yes, i'm always in there when hes out and they are in. They usually just sniff each other and follow each other around. The rabbit is actually still a bit bigger then them but soon as the cats out grow them there's no way they can be together unless its between the bars of cookies cage. 

I don't trust cats and birds at all. To risky knowing it's natural pray. They like to pounce at anything that is little and moves like birds. When these two deamons are in my room with us you can see them watching the birds. Thats when they get kicked out.

I think if your mom can agree cats get locked in another room when the babies are out that would be ok.


----------



## Aly

I'm sure once she sees the babies she won't be able to resist. She loves animals and she's the one who got me my first budgies almost 19 years ago. Well, my dad too but she's the mom. lol PS. You're welcome to use the name even if I use it birdiness.

Ok, so I won't be candling anything until the middle of next week. For those who wanted to see the progress: I tried my best to take piccies tonight but as you can see I'm either not good at photographing in the dark or my camera sucks. I think it's me but anyway, you can get the idea off these pics. I'll try to explain it.

So starting with:

#5 -1 day old, incubated for 1. 
ALL the eggs looked like this in the begining. They glow bright yellow, all you can see is yolk and airsack.










#4 -3 days old, incubated for 3
The yolk has a very tiny dot in the middle and very faint veins are starting to show










#3- 5 days old, incubated for 5
You can see alot more veins in it, also alot more noticeable. The area is also larger in the middle of the yolk.










#2- 8 days old, incubated for 8
The veins are very clear, if you look carefully the "dot" in the middle acctually is pulsating-the egg is getting harder to see through










#1- 10 days old, incubated for 9
It's very clear that it's fertile-the veins are present, the chick is pretty visible-in the middle it's clearly pulsating and it's very difficult to see through the egg 










Sorry again about the quality of the pics. I tried it on video and it was worse then the pics. The airsac,veins, etc are not coming through how I'd like them too. Anyways, that's all for now!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Thanks for sharing  Does your camera have a timer? you could put it on timer on a tripod or something stable would help a bit with the photos


----------



## Aly

Yup, it has a very annoying timer. All those pics showed focused if you know what I mean and my hand was leaning on the counter so it was pretty steady-I just always sucked at taking pics in the dark!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

mabey you can put the egg down and not hold it, there is no way anyone can stay still enough for a long photo


----------



## Aly

By long photo I'm assuming it has something to with the exposure...should I be changing any settings when taking pics in the dark. I had it on night time and no flash..thanks for the tips!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I mean long exposure like 1 second or more the most people can hand hold is 1/60th of a second. I would put it on night mode and on timer and the egg sitting over the light, Don't use the flash  it might work better. Since your camera does not have a manual mode.


----------



## Aly

Thanks-will try to play with the setting to get better pics next time.


EDIT update:
Well, I checked the box before I was going to go to bed tonight and Baby had pushed #3 to the side. When I looked at it, it had a small hairline crack in it. Not good since it'll eventually dry out faster then it should, plus it's not sanitary. The membrane wasn't broken at all so there may be hope. I went to Walgreens at 3am and got non toxic Elmer's glue and placed a thin layer on that part. It looks good so far, dried nice and she's taken the egg back under her for the night. Hopefully that helped and the chick won't have any problems.


----------



## Aly

Update this morning- Everyone is doing ok, including egg #3. I weighed her after her morning poop and she was at 95grams so I *think* she may have finished their clutch at #5. I'll be able to tell better by tonight. She ussually goes over 105 with egg. Ziggy's doing good and still trying to egg sit as much as he can but Baby doesn't really give him a chance except when she's on breaks which is not often and for very short amounts at a time. They're having breakfast as I write this which is steamed veggies (corn, sweet peans, green beans, carrots), some fresh raspberries, broccoli sprouts and eggfood. They sure are eating alot!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

The must eat a ton  Thats a good idea about the glue hopefully it will continue to do well.


----------



## birdieness

Hopfully that works with the egg. Best of luck. 5 is a good number. Lets just hope that egg 3 is ok


----------



## Aly

Thanks Spike and Birdiness. I hope so too. It's water soluable so I have to keep a close eye on it and if all goes ok *fingers crossed*, I'll have to wipe the glue off around hatching. I've been reading up on assisted hatching too just in case. 


So far I am 90% sure she's done so here is the egg schedule:
I can't believe how fast the time is going!

Egg#1-due 3/24-3/27 
Egg#2-due 3/25-3/28
Egg#3-due 3/28-3/31
Egg#4-due 3/30-4/02
Egg#5-due 4/01-4/04


----------



## Tiki

I hope your eggs hatch, best of luck! Btw I like all the pics, your tiels and their eggs are so cute!


----------



## Sophia

The very best of luck!!  They will make great parents!


----------



## Aly

Thanks Tiki and Sophia!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

using the glue is a good idea, and let's hope it works. good luck!


----------



## Aly

Thanks Abbi!


UPDATE: It looks like I was wrong and they're not done with their clutch. She weighed 106g this morning AP (after poop) and has a big butt again...:blush: So, #6 is due today.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Wow another egg  Mabey she won't stop until she hits seven


----------



## Aly

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Wow another egg  Mabey she won't stop until she hits seven


NO! Don't say that!  Since this isn't her first clutch I did expect her to have more then she did last year (4) but now I'm wondering how much more. She and Ziggy are eating like little pigs (well, he does all the time)...


----------



## Kfontan

Six eggs? Wow! It will be an incredible experience.

Also, thanks for posting photos of the eggs as they develop, Aly. It is really neat.

It's hard to believe that in another week, they are due to start hatching.


----------



## Aly

Kfontan said:


> Six eggs? Wow! It will be an incredible experience.
> 
> Also, thanks for posting photos of the eggs as they develop, Aly. It is really neat.
> 
> It's hard to believe that in another week, they are due to start hatching.


Thanks Kathy! Watching the eggs grow is REALLY amazing. I can't believe that #1 is due this time next week...I'm starting to get a little (ok, alot) scared.:blush: I just hope everything goes well for every single one of the eggies! I got a bunch of disposable plastic syringes from my vet and Pedialyte just in case the babies need that first drop to gain some strengh and beg for food. I'm just super nervous for now-I'll feel much better when they've hatched ok and get through the first 24hrs.


----------



## Kfontan

I don't blame you for being nervous. 

But I like to think that nervous means that you care and are making sure that you have everything covered. 

Everything has been so far so good. Even, the #3 egg crack.

Right? :yes:

Hang in there.


----------



## Aly

Thanks! :blush:

PS...I might be wrong..she did another huge poop (I know TMI) and her butt has gone down-so she's confusing me at this point. Or I'm confusing myself. (probably the latter) So at this point I think #5 was it.


----------



## Sophia

Maybe there is more on the way!  You are doing fine so far, keep it up, and keep calm!


----------



## Aly

Thanks Sophia! I'm trying to stay calm...they're doing it better then me!


----------



## Sophia

Your welcome, and Good Luck !


----------



## birdieness

Lol. Guess time will tell if she goes to egg #6. A week for your to hatch and 3 days for mine. I have a syring and i know where to get hand feeding fourmal in a heart beat. I'd like to get some egg food but were in the middle of a snow storm. Can't wait to see some tiel babies.


----------



## Aly

Thanks birdiness! Looking forward to seeing your babies too! She's done with her clutch-so #5 is the final number.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

5 is a good number


----------



## Sophia

Good Luck with the 5!  Not to many to be looking after!


----------



## Kfontan

Whew! Baby's butt must be exhausted.

Five is a good number.

How is Ziggy holding up?


----------



## Aly

Thanks Jaime, Sophia (sorry) and Kathy...
BUT I was wrong...#5 is not it. #6 arrived this morning. 
They're both doing good. She's acctually letting Ziggy watch the eggs for her alot longer but I don't think she likes it. She sits right by him most of the time. So...we no have 6 eggies...


----------



## Sophia

Aly when you said Sophie was that meant to be me ???  Because my name is SOPHIA !! Lol!!  Wow!! 6 Eggs ! Maybe there will be a #7!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Wow 6  Come on seven


----------



## Aly

Sophia said:


> Aly when you said Sophie was that meant to be me ???  Because my name is SOPHIA !! Lol!!  Wow!! 6 Eggs ! Maybe there will be a #7!!


I have a friend named Sophie and I keep typing Sophie and then correcting it! Sorry!!!:blush:

No Jamie...the more they have the harder it'll be on them. It's ok because I can help but still-


----------



## birdieness

Good luck aly. Maybe #6 is the last.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I know it will be harder but you will be able to help out  There is no stoping her now though, how many can they have again? I just had a feeling she would have 7 eggs, I could be wrong though. Hopefully for your sake and theirs this is the last one


----------



## Aly

Whatever she wants to have she can have- I just get worried easy. They can have alot more then 6 though..I was reading someone's thread that said the hen had 11. Either way, I'm trying not to put too much hope into all of these little eggs as it's not certain all will make it to babies. If one makes it through to a healthy chick I'm happy. If not, everyone takes a long break and we try again later.


----------



## Kfontan

Aly said:


> They're both doing good. She's acctually letting Ziggy watch the eggs for her alot longer but I don't think she likes it. She sits right by him most of the time. So...we no have 6 eggies...


A typical situation.

The man cannot be counted on doing a good job. So the woman must stand by and monitor in order to make sure that the job is done right.

Just got another dirty look from my husband. 

Only joking, Ziggy!! More men should be like you. I think hubby is ready to kill me right now.


----------



## Aly

lol...no, you got it right. Even when they do things we have to make sure it's done right! Ziggy is one of them...you should see the way Baby looks at him sometimes.


----------



## Cannuck2007

Wow! The suspense is killing me! Thank you for sharing this Aly. That is a great idea about the glue, an egg cracking is something that I hadn't thought of. Now I know. I will be following this thread closely from now on. The pictures and discussion are very informative. I can see what you meant about it being hard on the heart, but well worth it I would think eh? Thanks again and best of luck!


----------



## Sophia

Aly said:


> I have a friend named Sophie and I keep typing Sophie and then correcting it! Sorry!!!:blush:


It's ok, I am normally the one who gets names wrong!! 

The Best Of Luck!!


----------



## Bea

Wow!  Six eggs, congrats Baby!


----------



## Aly

Thanks everyone! The idea about the glue wasn't mine Cannuck, just two days before I was reading about egg repair just out of curiousity and turns out it came in handy. Whether I saved the chick or not is another story but atleast the egg is now sealed and won't cause bacteria problems. 
I'm pretty nervous. Tomorrow I'll be candling the eggs and will attempt better pics. I really appreciate everyone who's following the progress. It's been an experience and I've learned alot, no matter how it turns out.


----------



## Aly

Well, I have to apoligize, I tried to take pics while candling today but they were coming out poor and I couldn't take my time with it since I had to put them back as fast as I could. Here are the updates on what I saw:

Egg#1-looks good-air sack is larger and starting to tilt which is a good sign, veins still present throughout the egg-it's taking up almost the whole egg. You can see the chick move at times!

Egg#2-look good-exactly the same as #1 (they're only one day apart so they're very similar)

Egg#3-still looks good-this was the cracked egg if you remember-so far so good

Egg#4-it looks ok but I'm unsure about it. It was fertile but just don't like how the growth is going. There's a lack of veins where I should be seeing them by now.

Egg#5-will not be hatching-it's showing an early blood ring...

Egg#6-too soon to tell but looks ok so far. Before the veins are present you can see a little faint C shape right in the middle of the yolk. Just a few days later you can see it pulsating.


----------



## birdieness

well Thats not to bad for first time parents. Were just waiting on little egg one to hatch tomorrow some time. soon be time for yours to hatch aswell =D


----------



## Aly

birdieness said:


> well Thats not to bad for first time parents. Were just waiting on little egg one to hatch tomorrow some time. soon be time for yours to hatch aswell =D


Goodluck! Hopefully everything will go good.

Edit: I'm a bit worried about everything -today they spent an hour off the eggs.


----------



## birdieness

oh my. did the eggs go cold? lilly comes out more now because it's close to hatching time and it's so warm in the room (warm enough it put me to sleep lol). She doesn't come out any longer then 5 mins even then and if you go near her eggs now she darts back in. I'd keep a eye out. She many abandoned them if she keeps coming out for long periods of time.


----------



## Aly

They go in and come back out. It's pretty hot in the room -air is on 80F. I turned it up since I noticed her acting iffy. I just have a bad feeling about this because they've never been off them so long. She's playing with toys eating leisurely-he went in -sat for a minute and came back out to follow her. I really didn't expect this from her but I think they're abandoning the eggs. I called my vet and just about every bird place in town. Everyone said it's normal with first clutches and not to do anything. I even tried to buy an incubator but they're over $300 around here. This lady at this parrot place said she had a hen on a clutch but her clutch has 10 eggs and the hen is already being picky so its not really an option. I haven't changed anything around, same light, same food, same everything. I just don't like how this is going at all. This other woman told me it's normal for them to take long breaks in the last week but she's really not on the last week for all the eggs. I'm trying to wrap my head around the thought that this just may not happen for us right now.


----------



## Bea

I'm sorry Aly, it doesn't sound good does it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Aly

It's not looking good at all.


----------



## birdieness

first clutches don't always work out. Shame as it's so close to hatch dates for the wee eggs. hopfully she will sit tight soon. If not then once she gives up i guess all thats left is to take down the nest box, give them a good long rest. So sorry if this doesn't work out. I know how bad you wanted babies.


----------



## Aly

It's just hard to see them put in so much work and watch the little things grow inside only for it to be over just like that. If neither of them sit on them overnight the box will come down. Once incubated they don't survive any breaks like these. They don't even seem to care much-they're playing around acting all goofy. I guess it meant more to me then them.


----------



## Aly

As of a 5:15 Ziggy went in the box. Soon followed Baby and they've been in there since (a little over an hour). I don't know if it's too late at this point or if they'll stick to it but it's an huge improvement from this afternoon. I praying and hoping over here.


----------



## birdieness

i hope they stay in there aswell and it's not to late for the eggs


----------



## Cannuck2007

We're holding our breath and praying over here!


----------



## Aly

Thanks. So far they have been.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I hope they don't abandon the eggs, mabey take the toys out of the cage? It sounds mean but mabey it will help for now. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Bea

I wouldn't take the nest box down until the eggs are past due. You wouldn't want to trigger more egg laying, even if they barely sit on them.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Bea said:


> I wouldn't take the nest box down until the eggs are past due. You wouldn't want to trigger more egg laying, even if they barely sit on them.


I would not take the nest box down either. I am not sure if this is a reply to my post but I said to take out the toys not the nest box


----------



## Bea

It was a reply to Aly's post saying that if they didn't sit overnight she would take the nest box down. 



Aly said:


> If neither of them sit on them overnight the box will come down.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Oh ok :blush: I think it is time for bed


----------



## Aly

Yeah, I know. I'm sorry to say but this breeding journal is over. Everyone keeps telling me this happens sometimes with first time parents but it doesn't make it hurt any less. Baby #1 and #2 are still alive and moving as of tonight, all the others passed. I can't even explain how I feel right now just that I'm balling my eyes out. Many many thanks to everyone who's been here for me thru this.


----------



## Bea

You will probably find you have more luck when Ziggy is a bit older, 5-6 months could make the difference in the amount of time he'll spend sitting on the eggs. All the same, i'm sorry that this clutch didn't work out. I can only imagine how heart broken you must be feeling. *hugs*


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Iam sorry it did not work out. Mabey when Ziggy is older you could try again.


----------



## DeBree420

oh Aly, i really feel for you...
although 2 babies are a lot easier to care for than 5 
to make a cheaper incubator, but one that involves a lot more monitoring, go to an aquarium/terrarium store (a pet shop that sells fish and reptile stuff- any pet shop selling this will do) and buy a 'heat mat/pad' for a lizard or snake, and also a thermometer...
then set the heat mat up in a box, with towels over the top, then monitor the heat, when you have a good stable temperature, put the eggs in a layer of towel with the best temp, making sure the eggs are covered on all sides, then you just have to watch and turn the eggs...
this will work if they decide to abandon the babies when they are close to hatching....
i am sure it will all happen when it is meant to 
they love each other, and are both healthy and have a lot of time, and have a wonderful caring mother, so just don't worry!
maybe they just decided they had 'bitten off more than they could chew' with 5 babies....
and indeed a couple more months experience will do wonders, maybe this was just a 'trial run' 
good luck Aly, Baby and Ziggy and the 2 remaining children


----------



## birdieness

Oh aly, i'm so sorry but don't give up on them yet. They still have two good eggs to be sitting on. Maybe they did bite off more then they could chew or both just wasn't ready. If they don't pull through with this clutch then i guess its time for a break.


----------



## Cannuck2007

Aly I am sorry. I guess this is what really makes it hard. It is really like having children of your own, just with feathers. I am sure that their next clutch will thrive! Are there still 2 babies? I hope that will at least work out for you. You have worked so hard! 
For what it is worth, you have made a great teacher Take a break and then when the time is right, try again!


----------



## Sophia

Sorry to hear that Aly. The Best Of Luck with the surviving 2 ! *_fingers crossed everyone_*


----------



## Aly

Thanks. For anyone intrested here's the update-
It's been a long day and night. I've thought of everything and I had two options. Leave them to chill and die or try to improvise. I don't have any hopes at this point that this will acctually work and bring them succesfully to hatching but it worth a try at this point. The other option means not doing anything at all and I wanted to atleast try. The eggs went on a towel with a heating pad under them. On the pad there's also a bowl with a wet sponge which so far is doing a good job at keeping the humidity just right. I set it up in a way where it's allowing ventilation in there and I'm turning them as needed for now. The last three days they won't need turning. The temp has been a stable 99-100F with small periods of slight cooling down which are needed at this point. With that said, I got almost no sleep last night. Much to my suprize, they made it through the night. As of 5pm today #1 and #2 are very much alive and active-moving around inside. Like I said, I don't expect this to work but I couldn't just do nothing at all. #3 is also still showing signs of life but it's earlier in the incubation so I'm not sure how it'll go. Thanks for reading.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I hope it works out for you, good luck


----------



## Cannuck2007

We are praying for you all here! Keep hope!


----------



## Sophia

I Wish you the very best of luck!! I really hope your incubation goes well, did Baby & Ziggy notice they were gone ??


----------



## Aly

Thank you all. If nothing atleast I tried. 



Sophia said:


> did Baby & Ziggy notice they were gone ??


Not at all. They could care less. I showed Baby where the eggs are and she tapped them each once and came back out. They're not intrested in them at all. They've been playing like little monkeys today and I think they just got bored being that it was their first time. I love them regardless just feel bad for the bubs since they are so close.


----------



## Bea

I really think the major problem was Ziggy's age.  He still wants to be a baby himself. He should've been taking on the task of sitting on the eggs a lot more, and Baby should've been letting him. Good luck with the eggs, but i think you'll have much better luck when Ziggy is a bit older.


----------



## Aly

Bea said:


> I really think the major problem was Ziggy's age.  He still wants to be a baby himself. He should've been taking on the task of sitting on the eggs a lot more, and Baby should've been letting him. Good luck with the eggs, but i think you'll have much better luck when Ziggy is a bit older.



I don't doubt that had something to do with it and I don't doubt that it would go better when he's older. At first she didn't let him sit at all. Toward the end he was sitting on the eggs but she was there with him most of the time. My guess is she didn't fully trust him. He did the best he could under the circumstances and they both seem relieved to be "kids" again. I don't blame them for getting bored. It happens, esspecially when the work is spilt 80/20. Either way I learned alot and I wouldn't do anything differently. I also lost a friend in the process who I thought would be there for me during this experience but it didn't work out that way. With that said, they are probably glad things happen this way and their point was made. To me this wasn't a who's right and who's wrong. Some probably changed their opinion about me too because of the decision I made. That's just how things go sometimes, you can't please everybody. Either way, it's over with now and I'm just focused on doing everything I can to save these bubs.


----------



## birdieness

> I don't doubt that had something to do with it and I don't doubt that it would go better when he's older. At first she didn't let him sit at all. Toward the end he was sitting on the eggs but she was there with him most of the time. My guess is she didn't fully trust him. He did the best he could under the circumstances and they both seem relieved to be "kids" again. I don't blame them for getting bored. It happens, esspecially when the work is spilt 80/20. Either way I learned alot and I wouldn't do anything differently. I also lost a friend in the process who I thought would be there for me during this experience but it didn't work out that way. With that said, they are probably glad things happen this way and their point was made. To me this wasn't a who's right and who's wrong. Some probably changed their opinion about me too because of the decision I made. That's just how things go sometimes, you can't please everybody. Either way, it's over with now and I'm just focused on doing everything I can to save these bubs.


 If you lost a friend due to this are you sure they were a friend to start with? This seems pretty stupid to loose a friend over.


----------



## Aly

birdieness said:


> If you lost a friend due to this are you sure they were a friend to start with? This seems pretty stupid to loose a friend over.


Friends don't always agree on things but they're still there for eachother so you have a very good point. It's not a public issue so I'll leave it at that. I just really appreciate everyone who has followed the thread.


----------



## DeBree420

i am so glad you made this thread Aly!
i know now that i was kidding myself to think that i was ready, when i tried to let my budgie pair breed a few months ago...
it lost me my beautiful darling Queen, and i still think it was the worst thing loosing Queen, but in a way i am glad that the babies never came to pass, as i now dont think i was ready for it...
i know now to go and buy all my supplies, fake eggs, non toxic glue, heat mat etc... waaay before i even think about breeding again...

i was set up, i know of many people successfully breeding with less than i had... i was just not set up to the level i would have liked

although now that i have seen a real budgie egg, and fake budgie eggs, i realize that what Queen was trying to pass was 'twins'... the egg that came out of her was almost the size of a tiels egg! 
so regardless, there was not much i could have done better- apart from the obvious... take her to a better vet


----------



## birdieness

i seen your story debree and it was very sad. Poor gal. It's hard to breed and it does have a lot of heart ache in it. I think i'm lucky so far to not have ran into any troubles.


----------



## Sophia

I am sorry that you lost a friend over this, but saving the bubs is your main focus now!  Don't let people get in your way! I really hope it works out! *GOOD LUCK!!*


----------



## ally with fids

how are the egg's doing today.. im praying everything goes ok for you


----------



## Tiki

Oh Aly...I just read thru this thread since I last posted and I'm at a loss of words. I'm so sorry...I really hope these babies make it. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Its sad that you lost the eggs, but lets hope that the last ones survive. I agree with everybody else, Ziggy will probably be better when he's older. Speaking of Ziggys, mine isn't too much better. Izzy sits on her egg most of the time, But shes always been like that, and Ziggy sits right outside the box watching her.:blink:


----------



## Aly

Thanks everyone. Keep hoping and praying. So far it's working. 
As of 10pm, four babies (#1,#2,#3 and #4) are alive and well. Acctually very active in that little egg. Airsacks are progressing nice, got to handfeed a three day old tiel today at this place by my house..Everything is ready for them-all they need to do is keep fighting. Me on the other hand, not so active since I have to get up every hour to turn the heating pad back on (it has an auto 60min shut off). Doesn't matter-whatever it takes, I'm doing it. Fifty five minute power naps are just fine for now. I wish you could see them move around inside the eggs. It's really amazing. *Fingers crossed this works*


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Glad to hear that they are still doing well  Thats great that you are learning handfeeding  Could you get some kind of reptile heating pad that won't shut of every hour?


----------



## Cannuck2007

Oh Aly! If I were only closer I would help you with shifts  You are doing great! This thread has been an eye opener for me. I thought that I had anticipated every potential problem, but you have found some that I never thought of, and you have also adapted very creativly if I might add! Yes maybe Ziggy was too young but really who can say. From what I understand Baby and Ziggy didn't give you much choice in the matter. Sometimes that happens, in the wild the birds decide for themselves and the species survives, some things just happen because they were supposed to happen. I'm not saying that one should try to breed a bird that is too young, but there are some things that we cannot control. Under the circumstances you have shone, and set a very good example for those of us who are less experienced. If some people can't see that, it's their loss. Keep us posted and know that we are pulling for you and the feathered!


----------



## Aly

Thanks Cannuck! I'm doing my best. These babies can't ever say I didn't try. They just need to keep it up. If it's meant to be it'll be.
Jaime, they're too close for me to go changing things around at this point. I could but the way I have it now is working-temp, humidity, ventilation. It was hard at first because I had to constantly monitor it to make sure it stays in range but it's gotten a bit easier now. I don't mind having to turn it back on every hour, I barely sleep to begin with so it's ok. Plus, if they make it through handfeeding every two hours will be a breeze. After that it'll just get easier.


----------



## Bea

Are you rotating the eggs? I'm not sure the frequency, but i know that turning the eggs in the nest is a crucial part of incubation.


----------



## Aly

Bea said:


> Are you rotating the eggs? I'm not sure the frequency, but i know that turning the eggs in the nest is a crucial part of incubation.


Yes. I mentioned that a few post back but didn't get into details. #1 and #2 no longer need turning at this point. Still turning #3 and #4. It's basically 180degrees about 8 times in 24hrs.-eggs laying horizontal.


----------



## Sophia

Sounds like you have got your rota, pretty busy!  Do you have to turn them through the night aswell ??


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

How are they doing?


----------



## Aly

Sophia, yup, throught the night too. Same times so the embryo doesn't get stuck to the shell. No turning the last three days since that's when they get into hatching position.

Jaime, thanks. Yes, they'll all good. They move so much.


----------



## Bea

I thought you shook the first egg well, how could that one be ok? Anyway, all the best with the babies! I'm slightly astounded that a heating pad is enough to keep them going.


----------



## birdieness

ouch, thats going to be hard. hand feeding from day one. i'm considering hand feeding this summer for something to do but you have a lot of work on your hands if they hatch.


----------



## Aly

Bea said:


> I thought you shook the first egg well, how could that one be ok? Anyway, all the best with the babies! I'm slightly astounded that a heating pad is enough to keep them going.


Yes, egg one was shook on day one. It still developed.
I'm trying to do whatever I can. So far it's working. I didn't expect to get them through the first night but they did. Now three days later they're still doing good. If it's meant to be it'll be. I tried.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Iam glad to hear they are doing well  Keep up the good work


----------



## DeBree420

oh im so happy to hear that the heat pad helped!
its also good to hear that you are still coping with this in a 'Que sera sera' fashion, but are still able to do all the work required...
a lot of people either get overly hopeful when they are investing so much in something so delicate, or just stop worrying enough to notice the little things...
keep it up Aly!
you are doing really well so far, many first clutches have not worked at all, so to get this far, against the odds, is definitely an accomplishment to be proud of


----------



## Aly

Thanks Bree. It helps to hear positive comments. I'm normally the negative person thinking of the worst but I'm trying to stay positive. They made it this far so that has to mean something. Against all odds is right. Alot of people are doubtful but I think I would be too. To see them still moving around in there after so many days makes me a little more hopeful. Like I said, I never expected this to work but was desperate so if it does I'll be blessed. If not, I learned ALOT and atleast I tried. Thanks again.


----------



## Cannuck2007

You are doing great so far! It is a miracle that they have come this far, so maybe there is more to this miracle yet to come! We are still pulling for you here! Have a happy Easter and do keep us updated!


----------



## birdieness

It's only a matter of days should they start hatching if they are going to. Hoping you the best of luck. You have a lot of work on your hand trying to hand fed these guys from day one and they are going to be soo tiny but i'm sure you will go great. Lets just hope from all your hard work that hatch.


----------



## Sophia

You are doing your best, and I am wishing you all the luck I can give for these little guys to pull through! 
You have tried your best and still are, nature will take it's course, and it is not your fault if other people say things negative about your journey! 

The best of luck!!


----------



## Tiki

Keep up the great work Aly!


----------



## Aly

Thank you. #1,#2 and #4 are still good are progressing normally. Unfortunetly #3 has passed. This is the same egg that was cracked and repaired so that probably had something to do with it. It seems that the airsack membrane ruptured and that's what cause the problem. It still had 6 days left. Either way, the chick will be buried in my parent's backyard. RIP little one.


----------



## Kfontan

Aly,


I just been reading through the thread. I haven't had an opportunity to access the internet since last Wednesday.

Boy, you have had a time of it. I'm sorry how things have turned but it seems like there is still some hope. 

Nobody can say that you haven't tried. In fact, you have gone above and beyond. No matter what happens, you have gone all out. Such dedication should be commended.

Hang in there.

Kathie


----------



## Cannuck2007

Aly said:


> Thank you. #1,#2 and #4 are still good are progressing normally. Unfortunetly #3 has passed. This is the same egg that was cracked and repaired so that probably had something to do with it. It seems that the airsack membrane ruptured and that's what cause the problem. It still had 6 days left. Either way, the chick will be buried in my parent's backyard. RIP little one.


RIP little tiel! 
You are doing great so far! Because of that they have a fighting chance. #1 should be hatching soon right? Best of luck Aly!


----------



## Sophia

I am so sorry to here that #3 has passed! R.I.P little one! 

Egg #1 is due to hatch the 24th-27th !  That is right isn't it Aly?

The Best of Luck !


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Sorry to hear about chick 3  I think you are doing a great job for the little eggies


----------



## Bonny

I have read your posts and the replys from the beginning a couple of pages at the time and i think you have done a great job:thumbu: and i am sorry to here about egg #3 but you stll have the other 3 which means your doing something right well done:yes:


----------



## Babi

birdieness said:


> If you lost a friend due to this are you sure they were a friend to start with? This seems pretty stupid to loose a friend over.



I agree! As we've talked about the situation I am in and lost a couple friends as well. Fri*end*s are there until the END. Through thick and thin. If they could let this come between you then they weren't that good of a friend in the first place. Just my opion, that has been ground into my head by my REAL friends that stuck by me. They don't have to agree with everything you do but they can at the very least not turn their back on you in a time of need. And you're right, you can't please everyone, and I'm still trying to believe that one...


----------



## Aly

Many thanks to everyone that has been there for me through this. It hasn't been easy but I sure learned a whole lot through it. It'll all be used in the future and things might be easier next time. Next time won't be for a while as I can't take more heartache and the babies need a break. As you can probably tell from my post, the babies did not make it. I did all I could but it just wasn't meant to be this time around. I went to my parents and buried them in a pretty little box with some feathers from Ziggy and Baby. I will never forget them. I loved them from the begining even though they never even got to hatch. I didn't think my improvised method would work but it was worth a try. When I saw that they were still making it I started to get hopeful. When I found #3 died I got weary again. Yesterday morning I found none were moving and they all showed signs that they passed. I spent the whole day crying and thinking of what else I could have done. I did open them just because I'm curious like that and that image will stay in my head forever. I'm sorry that I never had an incubator for them. That may have made all the difference. I won't be on the site anymore for a different reason but you know how to get in touch with me. Many thanks for all the support and compliments. I tried my best to be helpful to all of you as I've been there myself so I really appreciate everyone that stuck with me through this. I spent alot of time on the site and enjoyed it for the most part but everything has an end. Thanks again and best of luck to your tiels!
Rest in peace little babies. You'll never be forgotten.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Oh, I'm so sorry aly, You were doing a great job with them. RIP little ones.


----------



## Cannuck2007

Rest in Peace little tiels  Our thoughts are with you Aly! Next time will be better I am sure. You did everything that you could. Without your intervention they would have had no chance!


----------



## sammy2850

im so sorry aly you did your best and thats what matters.


----------



## Bea

I'm sorry to hear the babies didn't make it Aly. You did more than most would for abandon eggs, so you have to give yourself credit for that. I'm sorry you won't be on the site anymore, i wish you would reconsider.


----------



## Sophia

I am really sorry that the eggs did not make it!  R.I.P! 
You did your very best with them! I am sad that you won't be coming on here anymore, I am with Bea on the reconsidering part ?


----------



## sammy2850

im also sad maybe you will return someday.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Iam so sorry to hear that they did not make it


----------



## Cannuck2007

I am with Bea, as I already said there is much to be lost by your absence!


----------



## Sophia




----------



## nic bike

Noooo Don't go!!!!! I hope you do come back! THANKS for all the help you have given me and every one!!!


----------



## Plukie

It's a shame that you have decided to deprive other members of TC of your knowledge and love of tiels, but if you think that leaving is the only solution, then I wish you well.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Aaaaaawwww, Do you have to go?   Like everybody else said,Thanks for all your help, and we'll miss you.


----------



## Aly

I'm sorry everyone. 



Plukie said:


> It's a shame that you have decided to deprive other members of TC of your knowledge and love of tiels, but if you think that leaving is the only solution, then I wish you well.


No, I don't think it's the only solution but making mends hasn't worked for the last three weeks so this is the only other solution. I hate fighting, drama and tension between members. I love this site as you can see by how much time I've spent on here but it's not worth causing problems.


----------



## Sophia

Good Bye Aly, you will be sadly missed!  Farewell!


----------



## Plukie

I'm closing this thread because it seems that Aly has made her choice, I'd just like to say good luck and thanks for your help on TC.


----------

